#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: archicad 15 greek

## ΑΡΧΙΤΕΚΤΟΝΙΚΗ

Πωλείται από αρχιτεκτονικό γραφείο των Αθηνών αρχιτεκτονικό software *ARCHICAD 15* με έγκριση μεταβίβασης επίσημου αντιπροσώπου και δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης - 6 άδειες*.
*

----------

